# Chicken fried steak "batter".



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

So my dh loves Chicken fried steak (ok, me too). I always "bread" mine with flour,a little corn meal, s&p, and Italian seasoned bread crumbs. Dip them in milk & egg mixture then breading mixture and repeat, then fry. I always hear about liquid batter mixtures to dip the steaks in, does anyone use something like this? I hear it keeps more moisture in the meat. Please share your thoughts & recipes!!


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Never used a batter for chicken fried steaks...
I'm rather fond of this recipe 

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/chicken-fried-steak-recipe/index.html

I've not tried it with lamb but beef and venison both work wonderfully.


----------



## MontanaKJ (Aug 10, 2009)

Actually, I was taught that the secret to keeping moisture in the meat is to undercook. The oil is so hot that the meat will continue to cook even after it is removed from the frying pan. If you leave the meat to cook in the oil until desired "doneness" then the meat will begin to dry.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

Nope, never used a batter, always just egg and milk, then flour . I'm with Montana, don't over cook them.


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

2-3 minutes per side, then pull out onto rack or paper towels ...


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

seasoned egg/milk wash then into seasoned flour(add alil cornstarch also) then wet then dry then fly...i always double coat


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

I settled on a version found here:

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/The-Best-Chicken-Fried-Steak/Detail.aspx

They are very good but I haven't had many versions that I don't like.


----------



## hardworkingwoman (Jun 4, 2009)

Can someone please tell me what chicken fried steak is?


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

hardworkingwoman said:


> Can someone please tell me what chicken fried steak is?


You know how fried chicken has a crust? Imagine that on a steak. Picture KFC quality fried steaks. Then picture the same with pork tenderloin. One more step, chicken fried venison backstrap. Now you're talking!!


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

hardworkingwoman said:


> Can someone please tell me what chicken fried steak is?



A chicken fried steak is a cut of beef ( or other red meat ) that has been dredged in a flour coating and fried much as you would chicken. Most often served with a cream/white gravy on it.


----------



## Topaz Farm (Jan 27, 2005)

hardworkingwoman said:


> Can someone please tell me what chicken fried steak is?


If you don't know then you really missed something. Um soooo good.

Scroll on down the page to get to the good picture.

http://www.joeydevilla.com/2007/06/08/chicken-fried-steak-recipe/


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

I've been in Tx too long (20yrs), When I moved here from NJ I didn't know what chicken fried steak was either. Yum!


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

hardworkingwoman said:


> Can someone please tell me what chicken fried steak is?


a tenderized cut of beef(usually cube steak), pork or venison dredged in seasoned flour and pan fried

my #1 pick for it is deer meat but fresh pork is a close #2


----------

